# Big problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## 240sxnub (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok here goes (keep in mind i dont know much about cars)

one day my master cyclinder was leaking at the slave. anyways i ddint notice it untill my car wouldent shift. it wouldent go into gear at all i tried turning off the car and trowing it into 1st but it still wouldent catch there was no presure behind the clutch. in fact the clucth was in neutral the entire time. anyways so we tried putting some dot 3 in the master cyclinder and it started leaking at the slave. then we notice that the slave was mess up. my friend said something pop out and its F$#k up. so we were going to change the slave. finally when we took off the slave he notice that the thing the slave hit is loose? he said it the clutch arm or bar something. anyways how much is it going to cost to get this fix. the cluch arm thing is really losse its connected to the trans . its just dangling there.

whats wrong with my car?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The clutch release lever may have a broken retainer spring or the pivot ball has broken off; you need to remove the tranny/bellhousing to fix the problem.
Here's a picture:


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

it really should cost you all the much if you have an extra trans laying around you can just swap the parts if not print off the great diagram above and go to a few parts stores the retainer spring and the pivot ball are very inexpensive parts so you should be alright


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah my pivot broke on me too in the middle of the street i had to sincro into the gears but once i stoped i was screwed


----------



## landon42390 (Jul 14, 2006)

my master cyclinder was also leaking at the slave. i just brought it to my local auto shop and it costed me $300.00. they said it was leaking from the master cylinder and i need a new clutch something or another(LOL). anyways it wasn't that expensive.


----------

